# حرك الماوس من غير ماوس



## سامح روماني2 (9 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة دى حركة كنت اتعلمتها من زمان 
 وهى انك تحرك سهم الموس من غير ما يكون فى موس اصلا 
 يعنى تخيل نفسك الساعة 3 بليل والموس باظ وانت هتموت وتستعمل الجهاز تعمل  ايه؟؟؟

 هتعمل اللى انا هقولك عليه
 بص يا سيدى 
 معلوم ان دلوقتى انت مش معاك موس
 هدوس على الذرار اللى مابين الالت والكنترول (علامة الويندوس)
 من قائمة start هتختار control panel ومنها هتختار   accessibility options  
 وجواها هتستعمل ال tab(تحت الاسكيب بذرار) لحد ماتلاقلى مربع متكون من نقط  منفصله عن بعضها واقف
 على كلمة keyboard دوس سهم يمين لحد ما توصل عند  mouse  برضو بال(tab)  والمسطرة دوس على 

 use mouse keys

 بعدها خش setting  علشان تزود سرعة الموس بدل ما هيبقي ممل كتر ماهو اصلا
 على السرعتين ودوس اوك ودوس كمان اوك 

 بعدها بص تحت عند الساعة شمال هتلاقى رمز جديد ظهرلك 


 طيب السؤال دلوقتى هتحرك ازاى يا فالح؟؟ صح؟؟
 الاجابة بسيطة 
 عاوز يمين  6   عاوز شمال موجود 4  عاوز  فوق اكيد فيه 8  مطلوب تحت اساسى  عندى 2   فاضل ال click

 بسيطة ال5
 ملحوظة استعمل الارقام الى على الجنب مش اللى فو ق الكي بورد بس خد بالك  لما الموضوع ده يشتغل الارقام اللى فى الجنب هتوقف كمان كأرقام عشان تشتغل  كأسهم يا باشا

 مستنى اعرف الاخبار 
 انا اسف ان كنت بشرح شرح ممل بس هو دقيق​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2010)

*معلومه جديده 

شكرا ليك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

معلومه جميله يا سامح 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا جداا

أخى سامح

سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا للشرح_ ​


----------



## zezza (16 أبريل 2010)

كويس كتير سامح ... انا كنت بسأل ازاى اتصرف لو الماوس باظ
شكرا للموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا غالى

++++


----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2010)

مرسي ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2010)

طب بس ازاى الغية لو حبيت


----------

